
Looking for Co-Founders - ZenATOC
i am looking for Co-Founders who are interested in VR&#x2F;AR Gaming. My goal is to finish the development of the ATOC Gaming Gun. For more information about the product just visit the website.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.atoc-gaming-gun.com
======
ZenATOC
Right now an Android Coder is needed with experience in sensor fusion. A CAD
Designer and a PR/Marketing Manager.

~~~
brudgers
An interesting project and welcome to Hacker News.

There is a monthly "Who is Hiring" thread where the community believes it
appropriate to post job offers. The thread is posted at 11am Eastern on the
first business day of each month. The next thread will be on August 1, 2016.

Otherwise, posting employment offers is generally discouraged, though the site
allows companies directly affiliated with Ycombinator some latitude.

Good luck.

~~~
ZenATOC
Ok, thanks for the tip with the Who is Hiring thread. Will post there.

